# KC Announcement re displaying bench numbers on crates



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

The Kennel Club have just announced the following about displaying bench numbers on crates that will take effect immdeiately (and will include Crufts):

_The Kennel Club has announced an important new requirement which will affect exhibitors competing at Crufts next month, and all other dog shows with immediate effect.

The General Committee of the Kennel Club has approved a recommendation which requires exhibitors to display the exhibit/bench number on their crate, cage or container at all times. This is particularly important when cages etc are not on benches, and at unbenched shows.

Each exhibitor is responsible for providing their own crate or cage identification and should note that the original exhibit/bench number card, as provided by the show society, must not be used for this purpose_

The full announcement can be seen here:

Important information for all dog show exhibitors about displaying exhibit/bench numbers - The Kennel Club


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Saw this today and im sure its going to upset some show peeps


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I always print out my number LARGE before I go to shows, so won't bother me too much.
I just wish there was more space to put crates & tables. We can't be the only breed where exhibitors arrive looking like The Clampets.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

heh heh - I can see a whole new industry springing up - some enterprising person ought to quickly design and patent a little frame that you can slip the number into, with a clip to attach it to the cage.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - I can see a whole new industry springing up - some enterprising person ought to quickly design and patent a little frame that you can slip the number into, with a clip to attach it to the cage.


OH did our cages straight away yesterday ,lol lol!!  Might get him to Patent his little design! 

I think its a good idea for show officials being able to identify dogs in crates at ringside etc.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - I can see a whole new industry springing up - some enterprising person ought to quickly design and patent a little frame that you can slip the number into, with a clip to attach it to the cage.


Already happened there are some for sale for £4.99 each  got a friend working on some for me today not as expensive as that though !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> OH did our cages straight away yesterday ,lol lol!!  Might get him to Patent his little design!
> 
> I think its a good idea for show officials being able to identify dogs in crates at ringside etc.





tashi said:


> Already happened there are some for sale for £4.99 each  got a friend working on some for me today not as expensive as that though !!!!!!!!!!!


See - you are both lucky! My OH wouldn't know where to start. Where did you see the ones on sale Tashi? Looks like I'm gonna have to buy something - either that or just scrawl the numer on a piece of paper and pin it to the cover over the crate.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

spellweaver said:


> see - you are both lucky! My oh wouldn't know where to start. Where did you see the ones on sale tashi? Looks like i'm gonna have to buy something - either that or just scrawl the numer on a piece of paper and pin it to the cover over the crate.


pmsl!!! :d


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> pmsl!!! :d


:lol: - you know what we're like in this house as regards technology - have you forgotten my gas computer :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: - you know what we're like in this house as regards technology - have you forgotten my gas computer :lol:


I thought it was powered by steam engine, lol lol!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I thought it was powered by steam engine, lol lol!!


Steam - how very dare you!  I'm much more up to date than that! It's gas, I tell you, gas! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Funny this has come about at this time because I was just about to ask you something spellweaver

I have a favour to ask you, would you mind sharing your picture of the poster thing that you had up on your bench? As I would love to make one for Percy for crufts this year, then will just have to think about wether I will put our number on it them laminate it or find some way to attach in afterwards so i can use it for multiple shows.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Funny this has come about at this time because I was just about to ask you something spellweaver
> 
> I have a favour to ask you, would you mind sharing your picture of the poster thing that you had up on your bench? As I would love to make one for Percy for crufts this year, then will just have to think about wether I will put our number on it them laminate it or find some way to attach in afterwards so i can use it for multiple shows.


No probs hun. Last year's are on this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/153250-spellweaver-gang-crufts-pic-heavy.html

and these - hot off the press - are this year's. I can't take any credit for any of them - Laura Wiltshire from the Caleykiz Kennels does them all!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No probs hun. Last year's are on this thread:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/153250-spellweaver-gang-crufts-pic-heavy.html
> 
> and these - hot off the press - are this year's. I can't take any credit for any of them - Laura Wiltshire from the Caleykiz Kennels does them all!


fantastic thank you so much, i did do a little stalk of your posts but I just couldnt jog my memory to narrow down my search 

This years are fantastic  Your friends does an amazing job


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> fantastic thank you so much, i did do a little stalk of your posts but I just couldnt jog my memory to narrow down my search
> 
> This years are fantastic  Your friends does an amazing job


She is really good. She does all the photos for the Border Collie Year Book too - and this year's Caleykiz/Spellweaver theme in the year book is red and black, just like the bench cards. Can't wait until Crufts to see it!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We don't have another show until after crufts as we didn't bother entering crufts this year. I can see the purpose of having your ring number on cages at open and limit show or unbenched champ shows but at shows like crufts were the dog is supposed to be on its bench I don't see a probelm with identifying the owner.

A few years ago at crufts a whippet was left on its own all day in its crate no sign of its owner at all. People started to complain and although the first time they put it out on the tanoy they stated the dogs ring number they then put it out a second time this time saying the dogs owners name. So they obviously had no problem in finding the owners name from the catalogue.

OH is on the case for my cages he works in a shop and they sell luggage tags. When he gets them I will laminate small pieces of paper that will slide inside and use a wipe dry pen to put the number on them when we get to the show.

Someone on a whippet forum posted a list of questions asked and it did say exhibitors could provide other ways of identification if they wanted such as using a stencil to put your kennel name and a contact number or surname on the side of canvass cages.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Freya - some good tips there. :thumbup:

Now, has anyone any tips for securing a fabric cage to the bench? Cos that's the next part of the announcement:

_At benched shows soft crates may only be put on benches if they are the appropriate size for both the dog and the bench, and the crate can be securely attached to the bench._

We have two metal crates and a fabric crate, (purely because it's less weight to drag on the trolley) but I can't see any loops, rings or holes where I could attach a benching chain to the fabric crate. Just wondered if anyone has any ideas before I buy another metal crate and develop a few more muscles!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just noticed the KC have produced these FAQs:

_FAQs for identification of crates/cages
17-Feb-12

Introduction
The Kennel Club has recently announced that it requires exhibitors to display exhibit/owner identification on their crate, cage or container at all times when attending shows.

Q. What has happened/ been brought up or whatever to make this necessary?
A .This requirement has been introduced as a possible solution to the risk of not being able to identify dogs which might be unwell, in distress or involved in some other type of incident; and to prevent the possibility of dogs manoeuvring soft crates off their bench due to the crate not being properly secured.

Q. How is the exhibitor at open shows supposed to know the number of their dog before they get to show - so as to be able to bring the appropriate number identification?
A. At open shows or unbenched shows where a bench number may not be known in advance or is not required, any form of exhibit/owner identification is acceptable. The purpose of this requirement is for show organisers to be able to identify a dog which may be in distress and therefore have some route to contact the dogs owner via tannoy messages etc.

Q. Why do exhibitors need to have a number on the crate .Why not their name and address and mobile number - they know that before they leave home?
A. It is preferable for the exhibitors version of the bench/exhibit number to be used as the primary form of identification (for simplicity). However, if exhibitors choose to provide alternative identification that still enables the show management to trace the dogs owner that is acceptable.

Q. Why cant the exhibitor use the original exhibit/bench number card, as provided by the show society?
A. If bench numbers are removed, exhibitors and the show management may be unable to trace the correct benches - this will cause a number of logistical problems. Bench/ring cards have a specific purpose and should not be used for any other means.

Q. Will the show society be providing me with an addition bench card?
A. No, each exhibitor is responsible for providing their own crate or cage identification.

Q. What do you have to write the number on? E.g card, a label, luggage tags? 
A. Any of the above is acceptable providing the chosen form of identification doesnt fall off the crate/cage. The importance being that if a dog is in distress the show organisers have some form of identification to trace the owner.

Q. What kind of fixture is suggested for metal/soft crates?
A. Any fixture which allows the crate/cage to be securely fastened to the benching chain is acceptable.

Q. Why has this requirement been introduced with immediate effect and without allowing exhibitors to make suitable arrangements to comply?
A. The requirement for owner identification is simple and generally good practice. It does not require a period of notice for exhibitors to comply. In respect of the safe use of benches, this been a longstanding regulation and was issued more as a reminder to exhibitors.

Q. The Kennel Club expects exhibitors to comply with its reminder that Show Regulation F(1)17 requires that dogs should be present on their benches at all times except when being judged, prepared for exhibition or exercised. Why then, if it, expects this regulations to be observed, does it feel the need to create requirements for numbering crates, cages or containers at all times, when cages etc are not on benches.
A. Firstly not all shows are benched and in the event of an exhibitor leaving their dog unattended in a crate or blocking a gangway show officials will be able to trace the owner. This requirement has been introduced with the safety of all in mind, but most importantly that of the dog, and to minimise potential incidents and injuries.

Q. Have soft crates been banned?
A. No, Soft Crates have not been banned, but is important that exhibitors recognise that they should only be used if they are the appropriate size for their dog and if stored on a bench, the crate can be securely attached to the bench._

FAQs for identification of crates/cages - The Kennel Club


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

A bit annoying at open shows when you don't know your number in advance. Like most people I know, I don't waste my money on catalogues, I would hope numbers are publicly displayed rather than forcing people to buy catalogues.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> A bit annoying at open shows when you don't know your number in advance. Like most people I know, I don't waste my money on catalogues, I would hope numbers are publicly displayed rather than forcing people to buy catalogues.


They have said that you can use other forms of identification at open shows where you won't know your number in advance. I hope name will be enough because it seems silly putting your name and address on a crate, and then ticking that you don't want your address printed in the catalogue! 

_Q. How is the exhibitor at open shows supposed to know the number of their dog before they get to show - so as to be able to bring the appropriate number identification?
A. At open shows or unbenched shows where a bench number may not be known in advance or is not required, any form of exhibit/owner identification is acceptable. The purpose of this requirement is for show organisers to be able to identify a dog which may be in distress and therefore have some route to contact the dogs owner via tannoy messages etc._


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Someone on a whippet forum posted a list of questions asked and it did say exhibitors could provide other ways of identification if they wanted such as using a stencil to put your kennel name and a contact number or surname on the side of canvass cages.


Yes, someone on one of the mailing lists I'm on contacted the KC - because the article very clearly says numbers, and of course, you don't get your numbers beforehand for open shows - pretty sure they were told other methods of ID could be used instead of numbers


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not remotely good at inventing things - can i just pop an a4 page with my number of my bench!!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Thanks Freya - some good tips there. :thumbup:
> 
> Now, has anyone any tips for securing a fabric cage to the bench? Cos that's the next part of the announcement:
> 
> ...


Could you just fix a leather belt or dog lead or whatever round it and then attach the benching chain to that.

I have to say it sounds a good idea. I dont show but I think I would want my name and maybe my mobile number on it in case anything happened. Surely you are not all such bad friends that you cant ask a neighbour to keep an eye if you have to go missing. That is what I do when I have horses at shows.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Blitz said:


> Could you just fix a leather belt or dog lead or whatever round it and then attach the benching chain to that.
> 
> I have to say it sounds a good idea. I dont show but I think I would want my name and maybe my mobile number on it in case anything happened. Surely you are not all such bad friends that you cant ask a neighbour to keep an eye if you have to go missing. That is what I do when I have horses at shows.


I usually take 4/5 dogs on my own to shows. I always ask people sitting near to me to keep an eye on my dogs if I am in the ring or have to go to the loo. I do try to get to somewere near to our breed ring so that I can see my dogs from the ring.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Made mine this week put my surname and phone number on and a pic of my dog and laminated it so I can use a wipe pen to write my number on. Secured with a piece of ribbon through a hole punched in the top.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Blitz said:


> Could you just fix a leather belt or dog lead or whatever round it and then attach the benching chain to that.
> 
> I have to say it sounds a good idea. I dont show but I think I would want my name and maybe my mobile number on it in case anything happened. Surely you are not all such bad friends that you cant ask a neighbour to keep an eye if you have to go missing. That is what I do when I have horses at shows.


In the import register breeds and in the border collie breeds we always look out for each other's dogs and I suspect it's same in all breeds. But that's not what this is about. The KC have ruled that with immediate effect the bench number or some other form of contact details be on the crate instead of just on the bench.

Now, I can see that this is a good idea at open shows (where there is no benching), or if you have put up your crate somewhere other than on the bench - but if your dog is crated on the bench, then its benching number (and hence your contact details) is above it, on the bench.

The silliness of it is that some dogs are benched without being crated. So if your dog is in a crate on a bench, then you need the benching number on the crate as well as on the bench. But if your dog is not in a crate, then the benching number on the bench is sufficient.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leafy said:


> Made mine this week put my surname and phone number on and a pic of my dog and laminated it so I can use a wipe pen to write my number on. Secured with a piece of ribbon through a hole punched in the top.


Sounds good! :thumbup: Wish I could do things like that - but I've never been any good at arty/crafty things. I am so ham-fisted it's untrue 

Laura from the Caleykiz kennels is making ours for us - if they are as good as the laminated cards she makes to put on the bench at Crufts they should be fine!


----------

